# Rod Dryer???



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

I was told to use a rotissery motor to build a rod dryer, but what do you use to hold the rod in place? I see chucks on ebay and mud hole but how would you get them to fit? Thank's in advance.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

If it's a square keyhole, you could get a short piece of square stock to glue in and fasten a 2" PVC end cap to it, and use 3 or 4 thumbscrews to center the rod. You'd still need to mount it on a stand at the right ht. Easier to buy a dryer, tho more $.


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

what is the best rpm for a dryer? I see there are diffrent speeds on ebay?


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

This is what ya need .


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

4 rpm


----------

